# 5665 Value



## doctorbillmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Can anyone give me an idea about the value of a 5665 or a place to find out a value? 

I have been working on and have got the 5665 going that my father purchased years ago before his passing-thanks to help from forum members.

In speaking with my mom, I do not think that I will "allow" her to use it as she is approaching 80. Though she thinks she can use it, I have some feelings that tell me she is still trying to believe she is 50.

So if you can give me an idea of it's value, I am thinking I will put it on the market to keep her from being tempted to use it.

I am not sure the year, but it shows to be a 5665 Commercial and comes only with the mower deck and a sulky.

Thanks for reading and any possible help you can offer.


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Depending on condition, in the North Eastern U.S. the tractor would sell for 800 - 1000. Does the machine have an hourmeter, the lower the hours the better.

Roger,


----------



## doctorbillmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the response. It does have an hour meter, but not sure if it works. Think I will start it up and see if it runs. I am guessing it has a lot of hours since it was purchased from a public entity that really uses them prior to selling them as surplus. 





Beaner2u said:


> Depending on condition, in the North Eastern U.S. the tractor would sell for 800 - 1000. Does the machine have an hourmeter, the lower the hours the better.
> 
> Roger,


----------

